# Scales, Techniques and Tricks for that 80's metal sound?



## InTheRavensName (Dec 21, 2007)

Y'know, that firewind, masterplan, axel rudi pell, dream evil kind of big, open rock/metal sound, anyone have any tips for that kinda sound...I'm looking to expand beyond the Iced Earth/Nevermore/Arch Enemy kind of speed metal route and into a little different...

...also...George Lynch wins...more than I had realised previously


----------



## Apophis (Dec 21, 2007)

for techniques, scales, modes etc - one word - SHRED

for tone - MARSHALL

You like George Lynch sound - check there - George Lynch live rigs the official George Lynch website www.georgelynch.com by Naturally Wired Designs


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll give you a hint. It's the name of one of the mods here.

(E Aeolian)


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 23, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> I'll give you a hint. It's the name of one of the mods here.
> 
> (E Aeolian)



ahh you beat me to the punch! 

little trick Get a chorus pedal - set rate to 0 and depth to like 50%


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 23, 2007)

Have an amp with just under the amount of proper amount of gain, add an overdrive with level all the way up and gain all the way down. Then add a chorus. With 80's metal, it's less about gain and more about attack and dynamics and chorus, lol. I can get Paul Gilbert and Wolf Hoffman's tone! w00t!


----------



## ElRay (Dec 24, 2007)

90% of tone is in the fingers. Are you wearing the requisite skin tight pants? That affects your blood pressure and causes slight edema of the upper extremities, which affects your tone. Also, is your hair long enough? The constant pushing your hair out of the way or simply running your fingers through your hair several times an hour allows the residual hair-care products to soak into your fingers, which keeps them supple and adds to the 80's tone. Alternatively, you could just soak your fingers in conditioner, mousse, pomade, or something similar.

 

Ray


----------



## Regor (Dec 24, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> Y'know, that firewind, masterplan, axel rudi pell, dream evil kind of big, open rock/metal sound, anyone have any tips for that kinda sound...I'm looking to expand beyond the Iced Earth/Nevermore/Arch Enemy kind of speed metal route and into a little different...
> 
> ...also...George Lynch wins...more than I had realised previously



Dude? Ok, NONE of those bands are 80s metal (with the exception of ARP who started his solo career in '89). So asking for an 80s sound isn't going to get you those bands. Their music is 80s-ish in style, but the sound isn't at all.

So you might wanna start looking elsewhere for that kinda sound, cuz 80s metal is going to get you in the Winger, GnR, Warrant, Skid Row, Whitesnake, etc kinda direction, which is probably not where you wanna go. From the list of bands you mentioned, I'd say you're looking for a modern 'power metal' type of sound. That's the direction you're heading for (And trust me, that's definately NOT a bad thing  )


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm talking about their influences Rog, that school of guitar playing...not so much the 80's glam scene, but the higher end of that into the 80's shred scene, also counting in that the 70's Amott influence list (Thin Lizzy and co.) 

Sound wise I'm modern power metal, I'm pretty happy with my tone, just need some new scales and techniques etc that scream Lynch/Schenker etc 


Thanks though!


----------



## Regor (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, I see what you're saying. Although personally I've never looked at a band's influences to learn how to play like the band. I rather just let 'that band' influence my playing.

Good luck.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks Rog...I just like to dig a lil' deeper


----------



## lambofhowe (Dec 31, 2007)

A lot is in the subtle ways you play. Typical modes of the major scale as well as the pentatonic will get you the sound you're looking for. Having a wide, manly yet controlled vibrato is a GREAT start. You could always just jam out along with George Lynch solos, Nuno Bettencourt (Extreme) solos, Van Halen etc...This way you will learn their mannerisms rather than blazing up and down scale shapes like Cooley, Fareri and so forth. The style of playing you're after is about BALLS and not so much about sweeping and legato chops (although those things are great too )

Good luck!


----------

